# What are you going to do to increase your cred score this year?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I was thinking of some of the things I might do to increase my cred score this year. I won't accomplish all of these, but I would like to get at least some of them:

1) 3peat on GS archery elk.

2) Pull the mommy/baby Johnnycake special on me and Mrs. CCG's Dutton/Pauns antlerless pronghorn hunt. Mrs. CCG taking mother dearest and then CCG ear-holing the fawn.

3) Now that I live close to Utah Lake I might do a little more waterfowl hunting than I've done in a long time. I would like to take at least one big fat Canadian. I accomplished this feat my first year hunting small game as a 12 year old and I haven't been able to do it since.

4) Bag at least one rooster pheasant. Not one of the glorified chickens that the DWR releases on the WMAs, but an honest to goodness wild Utah rooster! Might need a time machine for this one.

5) Kill a 170+ muley on the GS archery deer hunt or if this doesn't happen then a buck of any size on the Wasatch extended. 

6) Take a snowshoe hare, preferably with a bow. I don't even really know where to go for this. 

7) Take my first grouse with archery equipment.

8 ) Catch a 4+ pound rainbow (or any other kind of fish really.) I used to tie into fish of this size a lot when I was a kid and had an uncle that always took me fishing to good spots in Piute County, but it's been a loooong time since I have caught a big fish. 

That's all I got for now. What are you going to do to earn atta boys from your fellow UWNers this year?


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

I’m hoping to get my first bow kills in this year. It will start with a chalk creek doe tag that starts this Wednesday to warm up. Then I’ll move on to pursuing a 170+ Muley buck. Once September hits I’ll move on to chasing big bulls with stick and string. ( big bulls are 280+ GS bulls ) Mind you... this doesn’t have to happen with a bow as I’ll have a dedicated hunter buck tag and a multi-season any bull tag in my pocket. It would be just that much sweeter to get it done with archery equipment!!! I’m looking forward to checking out the extended hunt this year with my bow, so I’ll be passing on any buck that doesn’t get my heart racing! My biggest problem with that is they all do! Lol


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Last fall, I missed deer season and most of my usual November waterfowling due to a knee injury. I was also swamped with grad school. I think I only hunted ducks 6 days. It was the worst fall season I've had in a long time, as far as hunting opportunities go. Now that school is over, I'm planning to go hunting every Saturday from mid-September until early February. I don't much care how many animals I shoot, or how big they are. And I really don't care what my fellow UWNers think. 

I often have the tendency to wish for what I don't have. Early in the waterfowl season, I'm always wishing for cooler temperatures and northern birds. Late in the season, I miss having open water and milder weather. When I hunt deer, I curse all the oak brush that makes it so easy for them to hide. When hunting antelope, I wish there was more cover around, so they couldn't see me from so far away. And on, and on...

I'm trying to get over that. So for this season, my only goal is to enjoy and be grateful for whatever mother nature decides to give me. Life is always more fun if you can live in the moment.

Here's what I'm going after:

1. Wyoming buck antelope (me and my dad)
2. Utah general deer
3. A whole lot of waterfowl

Good times ahead. :mrgreen: I just wish I could hibernate until September.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I’m going to increase my UWN posting 8.5% this hunting season. That ought to do it.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Clarq said:


> ..
> 
> I'm trying to get over that. So for this season, my only goal is to enjoy and be grateful for whatever mother nature decides to give me. Life is always more fun if you can live in the moment.


That really profound. Something I need to be reminded of, thank you.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Clarq said:


> And I really don't care what my fellow UWNers think.


Caught you in a lie here though.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Hmmm, interesting question. Since I went 0-fer on all hunting tags this year, I won't get any cred that way. (I suppose that is an automatic cred deduction too) 

I guess it will have to be from fishing then. Darn. 

How do we get cred points from fishing on here?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'll just continue with my scouting reports.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I don't care about cred this fall, I'm just trying to fill my freezer.

I've got an archery deer tag for east canyon, not going to hit that until it goes extended.

A CWMU cow elk tag for Weber Florence Creek that starts thanksgiving day and ends Dec 31st.

And last but not least I have an archery elk tag on the way. I'm planning on just sticking a cow next month for the meat.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

I hope to quit makin this guy look bad and actually kill some chukar he points.








This is a bird he caught. I think it was crippled. This thread needed a pic. 
Oh and I hope to kill an elk with a bow. Good luck this year fellers. The next few weeks are going to drag on.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, I'm hoping to do a few things myself this season: 

1. Run my pup in her NA test 8/3 and get a 112 prize 1
2. Guide my wife on her first caribou
3. Maybe let my daughter (5) shoot her first grouse
4. Catch a ptarmigan with my hands
5. Shoot my first mountain goat
6. Shoot my first bear (black or brown, I'll put it down)
7. Either me or my wife shoot a moose


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Catherder said:


> Hmmm, interesting question. Since I went 0-fer on all hunting tags this year, I won't get any cred that way. (I suppose that is an automatic cred deduction too)
> 
> I guess it will have to be from fishing then. Darn.
> 
> How do we get cred points from fishing on here?


Good question! Given the ambiguity of what exactly cred points are given for and the amounts therein, I would go by your personal general fishing preference and bonus point system. Seems to me:

One Tiger trout over 20" is good for 1 cred point.

Two bows with a total length of 36" caught in the same body of water on the same day 1 cred point

One Brown exactly 9.75 inches with no more than 23 red speckles 2 cred point

Cutthroat Slam completed between Sept 1st and Sept 15th 5 cred points, with 1 bonus point given for the $20 fee going back to the fishies, and credit given for any negative cred points.

There, that ought to do it. And given your fishing prowess, easily obtainable!:grin:

shoot, forgot!...

Any size Golden and Grayling combo caught between Aug 1st and October 1st worth the same cred points as any 6 point bull elk taken with archery eqpt only, as determined by CCG's cred point system.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Increased mine already with the people that matter.
(I tried everything I could think of to rotate those two pics, but no avail... you'll just have to stand on your head to look at them)

And this bull has to give me at least an additional partial cred point.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

1. Kill a swan with a .410

2. Shoot a limit of all hens (while following the species specific limitations of course)

3. Set up the duck boat close enough to someone else’s decoy spread on the opener, so I can just use theirs and not worry about picking up my own when I’m done hunting 

4. Shoot a limit of all drake common mergansers

5. Fill 2 of my 3 elk tags before the archery hunt opens 

6. Kill a 4x4 from the road during the rifle hunt 

7. Pick up atleast 5 abandoned trail cams that I come across this fall

8. Get a selfie with Zac Griffith in it while on the mountain in “his spot” that no one else hunts 

9. Get banned from this forum atleast a couple more times between now and December 31

10. Kill 3 Tom turkeys during the fall hunt

Should be a fun year!!


----------



## Ron C (Jul 21, 2018)

What exactly is cred score?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

stillhunterman said:


> Good question! Given the ambiguity of what exactly cred points are given for and the amounts therein, I would go by your personal general fishing preference and bonus point system. Seems to me:
> 
> One Tiger trout over 20" is good for 1 cred point.
> 
> ...


Now we're talking! You definitely have given me some food for thought. My son and I took care of the grayling yesterday.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Ron C said:


> What exactly is cred score?


Basically anything you want it to be with the goal of impressing other readers. There was a thread started a while ago explaining it.

Basically, you are increasing your cred if you do cool things that the rest of us can't. Harvesting ptarmigan, finding mushrooms, kill a deer while wearing a loincloth and a spear, and a successful hunt, (the more primitive the better) have been cited for gaining cred. Harvest from the road or vehicles, not hiking 5 "honest" miles before setting up camp, and using any outdoors bells and whistles puts you at risk for losing cred.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Ron C said:


> What exactly is cred score?


It's a scoring system the kool kids have come up with in the place of what use to be B&C or P&Y. Most social media hunters these days can't make the cut for the original scoring system, so they created their own to help themselves sleep better at night. You get points for things like, wearing all matching designer camo, posting proof pics of your back country miles logged in your iPhone health app, helping your buddies fill 1 tag out of the 9 combined tags your group had all season, how many shots of MTN OPS a guy can take in a morning, sharing phone skope pics of animals you didn't find on your social media page, wearing monster camo, how many fire bull hush flatty hats you have in your closet, participating in the TAC at snowbird, posting photos of your 100 yard group you shot with your bow, buying a 1000 yard rifle, but still can't hit a 10" gong at 300 yards every shot, Wildlife related tattoos, etc.... you also get points for every day you spend at the WHC expo, celebrity hunters who like your posts or follow your social media account, every animal you name during the scouting season and gym selfies. There are bonus rounds that includes taking photos of your new hunting rig, killing an animal you can drive your 4wheeler to, matching up a brown shed you found, not in the mountains but online through the various forms of social media to find the owner of the other side, creating a viral hashtag that your followers will start using, getting life flighted off the mountain from a scrape on the arm or actually killing an animal you've personally seen or scouted out prior to the start of the hunt.

It's a very complex scoring system that changes yearly. But it's much much cooler than finding big animals and killing them, like all the "old guys" do or did in the past.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

sheepassassin said:


> It's a scoring system the kool kids have come up with in the place of what use to be B&C or P&Y. Most social media hunters these days can't make the cut for the original scoring system, so they created their own to help themselves sleep better at night. You get points for things like, wearing all matching designer camo, posting proof pics of your back country miles logged in your iPhone health app, helping your buddies fill 1 tag out of the 9 combined tags your group had all season, how many shots of MTN OPS a guy can take in a morning, sharing phone skope pics of animals you didn't find on your social media page, wearing monster camo, how many fire bull hush flatty hats you have in your closet, participating in the TAC at snowbird, posting photos of your 100 yard group you shot with your bow, buying a 1000 yard rifle, but still can't hit a 10" gong at 300 yards every shot, Wildlife related tattoos, etc.... you also get points for every day you spend at the WHC expo, celebrity hunters who like your posts or follow your social media account, every animal you name during the scouting season and gym selfies. There are bonus rounds that includes taking photos of your new hunting rig, killing an animal you can drive your 4wheeler to, matching up a brown shed you found, not in the mountains but online through the various forms of social media to find the owner of the other side, creating a viral hashtag that your followers will start using, getting life flighted off the mountain from a scrape on the arm or actually killing an animal you've personally seen or scouted out prior to the start of the hunt.
> 
> It's a very complex scoring system that changes yearly. But it's much much cooler than finding big animals and killing them, like all the "old guys" do or did in the past.


I have to break it to you but that ain't how UWN cred works. Cred revolves around things like saving ptarmy livers and cleaning trash out of the woods, or making some sort of tasty controlled spoilage treat in the basement from the critters you managed to kill despite the millions of wolves and devastating levels of snow/drought/fire.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

johnnycake said:


> I have to break it to you but that ain't how UWN cred works. Cred revolves around things like saving ptarmy livers and cleaning trash out of the woods, or making some sort of tasty controlled spoilage treat in the basement from the critters you managed to kill despite the millions of wolves and devastating levels of snow/drought/fire.


We aren't talking about UWN cred, we are talking about STREET cred. 2 very different things


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

sheepassassin said:


> We aren't talking about UWN cred, we are talking about STREET cred. 2 very different things


Huh! Coulda fooled me. I was talking UWN cred. Street cred can KMA...


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

You all trying to boost your UWN cred in the hills are posers. 

Just sayin


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> You all trying to boost your UWN cred in the hills are posers.
> 
> Just sayin


Really? Do tell.

How can you kill a ptarmigan with a recurve bow and eat the liver and giblets in a tinfoil dinner with black trumpet mushrooms added in for flavor at an 11,400 foot campsite,(7 miles from the road) from your keyboard?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I call that a Tuesday. <mic drop>


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

sheepassassin said:


> It's a scoring system the kool kids have come up with in the place of what use to be B&C or P&Y. Most social media hunters these days can't make the cut for the original scoring system, so they created their own to help themselves sleep better at night. You get points for things like, wearing all matching designer camo, posting proof pics of your back country miles logged in your iPhone health app, helping your buddies fill 1 tag out of the 9 combined tags your group had all season, how many shots of MTN OPS a guy can take in a morning, sharing phone skope pics of animals you didn't find on your social media page, wearing monster camo, how many fire bull hush flatty hats you have in your closet, participating in the TAC at snowbird, posting photos of your 100 yard group you shot with your bow, buying a 1000 yard rifle, but still can't hit a 10" gong at 300 yards every shot, Wildlife related tattoos, etc.... you also get points for every day you spend at the WHC expo, celebrity hunters who like your posts or follow your social media account, every animal you name during the scouting season and gym selfies. There are bonus rounds that includes taking photos of your new hunting rig, killing an animal you can drive your 4wheeler to, matching up a brown shed you found, not in the mountains but online through the various forms of social media to find the owner of the other side, creating a viral hashtag that your followers will start using, getting life flighted off the mountain from a scrape on the arm or actually killing an animal you've personally seen or scouted out prior to the start of the hunt.
> 
> It's a very complex scoring system that changes yearly. But it's much much cooler than finding big animals and killing them, like all the "old guys" do or did in the past.


I've gone hunting with "shedcrazy" a few times. Does that count for anything?


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

sheepassassin said:


> We aren't talking about UWN cred, we are talking about STREET cred. 2 very different things


As the creator of the cred thread I can most definitely say that the only thing that matters on the UWN is UWN Cred--everything else you listed (mighty impressive by the way :grin doesn't matter hear.

My list for this year:

1. Kill a branch antlered bull with archery gear in the High Uintas

2. Hunt for and kill the fabled Himalayan Snow****

3. Hunt the heck out of my bird dogs, cover some miles chasing chukars

4. Go on a bunch of out-of-state birds hunts, check a few more destinations and species off the list, I'm lookin at you Mearns Quail

All of these may qualify for a point or two, especially the Snow****--just may be the equivalent of something Goob does on a typical Tuesday


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Any time you are chasing snow****s and you don't invite colorcountrygunner and his twinks that is an automatic -3 cred


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

1- Get TOP successfully on popular threads 10 times. 



2- Kill a Bison


3- Try not to shoot another noodle horned antelope


4- Get a buck with a ML in the Cache unit with open sights


5- Get a MD buck in the general season


6- Kill a Doe Pronghorn with a mosin nagant


7- Try to get an elk next to a road


8- Get a bufflehead drake


9- Get a couple sage chickens


10- Make some awesome bratwurst with wild game


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I propose everyone follows up on this thread as you check things off.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Any time you are chasing snow****s and you don't invite colorcountrygunner and his twinks that is an automatic -3 cred


We are allowed to type the work **** on here now?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

snow****


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> We are allowed to type the work **** on here now?


Aww, look who got too excited and popped off early! Remember, snow**** is one word ;-)


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

What about poppy****?


****leburs?


****y?


Wood****?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I’m going to buy another article of Kuiu clothing before the season. Try to keep up ladies.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Do I get any cred for catching these today?


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

1 - Eat Mountain House for every meal.

2 - Get a flattie and tuck my ears in.

3 - Have my Chevy Equinox camo wrapped.

4 - Agonize over every ounce of weight in my ultralight gear.

5 - Sight in my 100 yard pin.

6 - Sight in my rifle at 200 yards and call it good out to 1000.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

derekp1999 said:


> 1 - Eat Mountain House for every meal.
> 
> 2 - Get a flattie and tuck my ears in.
> 
> ...


How is any of that going to help you kill a ptarmigan?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Catherder said:


> Do I get any cred for catching these today?


What are those hideous things!

Kidding, I'm no respector I'd fishes. I'm an equal opportunity fish catcher, and bass are alright by me.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

derekp1999 said:


> 6 - Sight in my rifle at 200 yards and call it good out to 1000.


Pull out the .270 with some Remington Core Lokts, and I'd say you're good. It's a pretty flat shooting cartridge.

Plus 100 to your UWN cred account.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Bottom


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

TOTP

#cred


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Seriously though, what's with the ear tuck?


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> How is any of that going to help you kill a ptarmigan?


I'm not going after ptarmigan... I'm going after another "silent P" creature...

... the elusive and ever so hard to draw pterodactyl!!!!


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Ray said:


> Seriously though, what's with the ear tuck?


I do it for aerodynamics when I'm rolling with the windows down in my sweet camo wrapped 2006 Chevy Equinox... it increases my ballistic coefficient.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> Pull out the .270 with some Remington Core Lokts, and I'd say you're good. It's a pretty flat shooting cartridge.
> 
> Plus 100 to your UWN cred account.


Don't you know it has to be a .30+ caliber slinging nothing less than a 200gr slug?!?

And Remington Core-Lokts? For Pete's sake my friend you can't use that cheap stuff... my guns only shoot the primo Winchester Super-X or Federal Power Shok... spare no expense!!!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Cred? We don't need no stinking Cred. 

Oh I know... 
1.- I'm going to kill the 2 foxes that are prowling the neighborhood chickens.
2.- I'm going to trap the skunk that comes by once a week to tease my dogs.
3.- I'm going to catch the skinny tweaker guy that keeps rummaging through the backyards and scaring the neighbors daughter.
and.... wait for it.......
4.- I am going to kill me a jack-a-lope... I know them critters are out there.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I successfully broadhead tuned my bow today with a tricky 1 1/4 inch diameter fixed blade head. Got broadheads and field points hitting together out to 50 yards. How many cred points do I get?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I successfully broadhead tuned my bow today with a tricky 1 1/4 inch diameter fixed blade head. Got broadheads and field points hitting together out to 50 yards. How many cred points do I get?


None.

Talk to me at the TOTP.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

derekp1999 said:


> And Remington Core-Lokts? For Pete's sake my friend you can't use that cheap stuff... my guns only shoot the primo Winchester Super-X or Federal Power Shok... spare no expense!!!


Wait a minute. Considering that Core-lokts are described on UWN as having the ballistic coefficient of a "turd", and cred is bestowed for more difficult tasks, shouldn't I get double cred for harvesting my buck last year with Core-lokt bullets?



derekp1999 said:


> Don't you know it has to be a .30+ caliber slinging nothing less than a 200gr slug?!?


Anyone hear from karl lately? Did he leave because he didn't get enough cred?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Nothing to see here


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Catherder said:


> Wait a minute. Considering that Core-lokts are described on UWN as having the ballistic coefficient of a "turd", and cred is bestowed for more difficult tasks, shouldn't I get double cred for harvesting my buck last year with Core-lokt bullets?


Core-Lokt have probably resulted in more overall kills than about anything else up until the mid-1990's when deer and elk suddenly became bullet proof.

Funny trivia on "turd ballistic coefficients", soldiers returning from WWII used milsurp ammo for deer hunting, they would yank the FMJ bullet out with pliers and stick it back in backwards so it was then an expanding bullet. Good enough accuracy for woods hunting I guess. All the BC of a flying brick though... 

-DallanC


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Core-Lokt have probably resulted in more overall kills than about anything else up until the mid-1990's when deer and elk suddenly became bullet proof.
> 
> Funny trivia on "turd ballistic coefficients", soldiers returning from WWII used milsurp ammo for deer hunting, they would yank the FMJ bullet out with pliers and stick it back in backwards so it was then an expanding bullet. Good enough accuracy for woods hunting I guess. All the BC of a flying brick though...
> 
> -DallanC


Hey, lets not muddle this thread with facts.;-) How do you expect me to get double cred that way? *(u)*

Don't tell anyone but my .270 loves shooting those "turds" based on the groupings I get compared to other commercial loads.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Core-Lokt have probably resulted in more overall kills than about anything else up until the mid-1990's when deer and elk suddenly became bullet proof.


They became core-Lokt proof. Simple evolution of a species. :smile:

I took my first deer and a whole lot of other game with Core-Lokt bullets it's not even funny. I've actually killed less since the new all copper and high BC bullets came out. But, that also has to do the GS drawing being put in place, and other time to hunt factors. I've had several years without a tag, etc.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Catherder said:


> Hey, lets not muddle this thread with facts.;-) How do you expect me to get double cred that way? *(u)*.


Fine... I shot 3 jack-a-lopes, 1 of the foxes and actually caught not 1 but 2 skinny tweaker thieves all in one night. That darn skunk got away.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Out of all the bullets I have bought and played around with over the years I have never killed a big game animal with a Core Lokt which seems very strange to me. I remember shooting one through a large dead tree once at point blank range and finding the bullet just barely implanted in the tree behind it in a text book mushroom as pictured on the box. I thought that was impressive. It was a .30-06 and I can't remember if it was 165 or 180 grain.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Whipped cream on a turd still tastes like...


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I’ve killed more game with Core-Lokt bullets than any other brand. I don’t shoot them now because I hand load but I would not hesitate to use them for any hunt.

Not to derail the thread but this year I have bought a bow, learned to shoot it and will (for the first time) participate in a hunt not involving blaze orange or a rifle. That’s how I’m going to boost my cred this year.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

colorcountrygunner said:


> 8 ) Catch a 4+ pound rainbow (or any other kind of fish really.) I used to tie into fish of this size a lot when I was a kid and had an uncle that always took me fishing to good spots in Piute County, but it's been a loooong time since I have caught a big fish.


Take this line and run with it - has the makings of a Pat MacManus story.

Now that would be impressive.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

KineKilla said:


> Not to derail the thread but this year I have bought a bow, learned to shoot it and will (for the first time) participate in a hunt not involving blaze orange or a rifle. That's how I'm going to boost my cred this year.


First time bowhunters have to where blaze orange camo.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

High Desert Elk said:


> Take this line and run with it - has the makings of a Pat MacManus story.
> 
> Now that would be impressive.


That brings back memories! I just learned the other day that Patrick F. McManus pass away. It made me reminisce on reading hunting magazines back in the day as a kid, and I always enjoyed his "Last Laugh" page that they had in the back of every Outdoor Life magazine. I say we should get cred points if we still read hunting magazines and don't just peruse all hunting related content on our smart phones. I think Goob should write articles for a hunting magazine. I bet he could give us some good laughs. Maybe a section called "Goob's Grub" or something of that nature.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

TOTP


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Clarq said:


> TOTP


Now you're beginning to understand.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Or maybe "Goob's Guff"


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah?

The camo is the whole reason I bought a bow.






Well, that and being able to hunt for a longer period of time in warmer weather.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Really? Do tell.
> 
> How can you kill a ptarmigan with a recurve bow and eat the liver and giblets in a tinfoil dinner with black trumpet mushrooms added in for flavor at an 11,400 foot campsite,(7 miles from the road) from your keyboard?


Uh....it was 9 miles from the road, thank you.

.


----------

